# What's with her "smell"??



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

Ever since i have had Daisy, she has this odd smell...??

I thought at first it was just from being at the vet and being fixed and all... but its been about 2 months now, and she still smells funny?!!!!! 

Any ideas? I think this is some of the reason my cats are having a hard time adjusting to her?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Delia smells too...coming right out of her bottom but there is no sign of a dirty bottom. The vet says it is her anal glands secreting and that some cats have stronger smelling glands than others do. There really isn't anything that can be done with it.

Delia's scent is actually very strong and smelly. I think that's why she ended up in the humane society. I only spent a few visits there before I decided to adopt her, not knowing she was so smelly. Oh well, I love her no matter how bad she smells. I just learn to deal with it and not let her get so close to my nose! :wink:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I advise against any youngster not owning cats to give generic opinions. Obviously, for all cases, a vet visit is always a default recommendation.

The OP mentions nothing of spraying, just a "smell" from the cat. I also think those with outdoor cats may dispute the comment that "being in the wild would make you stink".

There's not enough info to make any suggestions. But the reply about Delia is interesting, perhaps that's all it is? Hopefully we'll hear an update soon.


----------



## mjablonska (Feb 2, 2006)

that's strange...I know this one cat who comes to visit he has a strong scent......but it is not fixed male....With Daisy maybe checkup with another vet would be good whenever you can ..I guess she doesn't have some kind of infection there.... if not ...I saw something in Dr Foster and Smith You give this to an animal and his stool scent and urine it
is not that strong anymore....


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have this problem with my cat and take him to the vet. It is his anal glands and he has to get them expressed every month. For some reason they are not emptying after every pooh. Talk to your vet.


----------

